# Tips on showering in cold weather?



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

I have a 75 lb GSD who is constantly shedding. I don't mind showering him indoors, but I am worried all of his hair will clog my drain. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I use an attachment and shower Aspen in the shower. He's 130 lbs. and hardly sheds. Have you tried the furminator?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You could put some sort of mesh cover / screen over the drain. That would keep most of the hair from going down. Just duct tape it in place and remove it after the shower.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

You can buy a very inexpensive drain protector for your shower/tub that catches fur and hair.


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I use an attachment and shower Aspen in the shower. He's 130 lbs. and hardly sheds. Have you tried the furminator?


I use something similar. It seems like I can literally sit there and comb him for 30+ minutes and hair still comes out. I might look into the mesh type cover which I was originally thinking about. Just wanted to see if anyone else had any 'tricks' or 'tips'.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

illuzionb18c1 said:


> I use something similar. It seems like I can literally sit there and comb him for 30+ minutes and hair still comes out. I might look into the mesh type cover which I was originally thinking about. Just wanted to see if anyone else had any 'tricks' or 'tips'.


With the furminator brush, hair will ALWAYS come out. That's why you have to be careful not to strip the coat. I also have a drain protector for my shower that catches all the hair.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

One of my dogs is like that too. He has a very thick, white coat and sheds all the time. I could brush him out before giving him a bath, and he'd still fill the tub with hair. I took him to the groomer before Christmas, and even she couldn't believe how much he sheds. She sells a little rubbery gadget/brush that fit into the palm of her hand, and she recommended I buy one, so I might pick one up next time--was only $6 or so. Maybe someone on here knows what it's actually called...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazon.com: Hair Stopper - Drain Protector / Strainer


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog is 3.5 years old and he's had (maybe) 4 or 5 baths.
i brush him 3 or 4 times a week. i use an under coat comb
and a pin brush. i comb and brush him in all directions. April through
August he sheds a lot. September, October and November it becomes light.
December, January ,Feburary very little.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

KC23 said:


> She sells a little rubbery gadget/brush that fit into the palm of her hand, and she recommended I buy one, so I might pick one up next time--was only $6 or so. Maybe someone on here knows what it's actually called...


Its called a Zoom Groom. It's by Kong. Sometimes its called a curry brush. Horse people use curry brushes on horses. You can get them at PetsMart and problably most any pet shop. They are pretty common.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs love their Zoom Groom, but I usually just go to the feed store to buy all my brushes and stuff for the dogs because anything at petsmart or petco is way expensive. I use horse brushes for their body brush, and like Bill said before I bought the Zoom Groom I just used curry brushes but I do have short haired dogs, oh and they don't get a lot of baths.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> Amazon.com: Hair Stopper - Drain Protector / Strainer


I have a metal version of that. You can get them at the dollar store for, well, a dollar. They stay in place, too, because the middle part goes down into the drain.


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

How often is everyone showering their dogs? It seems that I average MAYBE 5 a year. He does play outside a bit and when its damp/wet after raining his body underneath gets pretty nasty so I typically just rinse it off as opposed to a full shower.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

A curry would be the cheapest, and effective way. I have several I use on my horses, and they work just as well on a dog long hair or short.


----------

